# I worry about "x" in my writing



## buyjupiter (Nov 25, 2013)

I am a constant worrier. Is it good enough? Is it readable? Is there tension? Is my character flat? Is this cliche? Is this, is this, is this...until my head is spinning and I can't even think about what I'm writing anymore. 

It sometimes helps me to write down what I'm worried about. Finding the words to put to that vague sense of unease, or maybe the impending sense of we're all gonna die and it's all my fault, sometimes helps me get through whatever I'm worried about. It also helps to see that I'm not alone in specific worries about whether or not I'm doing it right.

I don't know if anyone else would find this helpful, but since I've gathered that a bunch of us are rather newish to the writing seriously gig (and even if we're not, we sometimes worry), and a lot of the posts I see in the writing questions forum are "OMG halp am I doing this right OMG?!??!?!" I thought it could be nice to have one spot where we corral all our worries into, so we don't have to sit in front of the computer/page worrying.

I'll go first: I'm worried that I can't revise my manuscript into a readable story. It's been done since the beginning of October and I haven't even looked at it. I'm worried that my vision for it and my ability to do it are on completely separate continents.


----------



## FatCat (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm also worried about my ability to convey my vision for a story. Having the skill to describe how and what I feel in a passage is an intense thing, and I can't help but love the backspace button on my keyboard. It's cruel how easy it is to delete rather than complete.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 25, 2013)

I’m worried my stories are too long. I spend an awful amount of time in my characters head and in the world, set up, set up, set up. Sometime I worry by the time it gets to the action…you’re over it.
Also I am worried about dialogue and achieving the right spacing between talking and explanations or descriptors. My books tend to be dialogue light. When I hit a section with a chunk of talking….I feel I fail.


----------



## Ireth (Nov 25, 2013)

In particular with my latest WIP, I'm worried about not giving enough screentime to supporting characters; and conversely, if I do give them more, that it would detract from the MC and the more major characters.


----------

